# Bob's 08 Candy White EOS



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

My wife and I have had our EOS since it was new (July 2008). In the begining it was a 3 year lease. Since it was a lease I did nothing other than maintaining the car.

The lease is up and she has decided to keep it. So that means game on for Mods.


This is after its bath today:












The Eos hasn't had a real good cleaning since she got it. Just the drive thru wash and a vacuum every so often.

I hand washed, used a clay bar, and waxed the car today. Here are a few before and after pictures.

Before

















After










Before









After


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

Reserved Interior Mods


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

Reserved for engine mods


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Exterior Mods*

First Exterior mod is 18 x 8 ASA AR1's wrapped in Hankook Ventus V12 evo K110 235/40ZR18
There will be summer only.

Before












I have the wheels and the tires will be here Monday.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent chice for wheels. The wheel style that came standard on your car I've just never cared for. It think the spokes are too fat perhaps, they give the car a hubcap look. I bet it looks excellent with the new ones on there!!


----------



## bob21115 (Jul 28, 2008)

sapphirexae said:


> Excellent chice for wheels. The wheel style that came standard on your car I've just never cared for. It think the spokes are too fat perhaps, they give the car a hubcap look. I bet it looks excellent with the new ones on there!!


I really never cared for them either.

I got the ASA's on today. Pictures later tonight. I like them but the car need to be lowered about an inch.


----------



## JayDubIII (Aug 2, 2011)




----------

